# Logitech G700 vs. Performance Mouse Mx



## GW-Player (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege an einer Neuanschaffung einer Maus. Im Moment nutze ich die Razer Mamba aber diese stellt sich etwas zickig an. Keine Frage, es ist eine geniale Maus. Ich habe sie von einem Freund für günstige 60€ bekommen, sonst hätte ich sie mir auch nicht geholt. Viel mehr ist diese Maus auch meiner Meinung nach nicht wert.

Jetzt schwanke ich noch zwischen der G700 und der Performance Mouse MX. Ich weiß, dass beide im örtlichen "Geiz ist blöd"-Markt verhanden sind. Ich hatte sie heute auch schon in der Hand. Waren beide eigentlich sehr angenehm. 

Wer hat schon Erfahrungen mit einer der beiden Mäuse? Was spricht für oder gegen die eine bzw die andere?

Bei der G700 gefielen mir die vielen Tasten, diese könnte ich super für die Arbeit nutzen. Bei der Perf. MX gefiel mir die Form etwas besser und das die Tasten kein Ende haben. Bei der G700 haben die Tasten ein Ende. Nach diesem Ende kommt dann noch das Gehäuse. Bei der Perf. MX ist das Ende der Maus gleichzeitig das Ende der Maus. Da ich eine sehr große Hand hab (Handball-Torwart ), komme ich immer wieder mit meinen Finger bei der G700 an das Gehäuse am Ende der Tasten.


----------



## GW-Player (29. Oktober 2010)

Kann keiner helfen?


----------



## gh0st76 (30. Oktober 2010)

Man kann die beiden Mäuse schwer vergleichen da die eine eher für die Arbeit gebaut wurde und die andere halt ne Gamingmaus ist. Alleine der Sensor der G700 ist schon besser. Aber man sollte immer die Maus nehmen die einem persönlich am besten in der Hand liegt. Das Teil hat man ja ein paar Stunden am Tag in der Hand.


----------



## Own3r (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe beide Mäuse mal getestet und die G700 (welche eine ähnliche Ergonomie wie die G500 hat) gefällt mir am besten! Sie ist besser zu halten und ist für Spiele sehr geeignet.


----------



## Westcoast (30. Oktober 2010)

ich würde den Logitech G700 nehmen. die mouse ist erst vor kurzer zeit erschienen. 
die ergonomie ist gut und der sensor ist besser, als bei der Performance MX. du hast auch beide in der hand gehabt und die G700 passt .
die performance ist für Office/bürorbeiten ausgelegt und die G700 für gaming. man kann auch mit der performance MX spielen, im gamingbereich ist G700 besser.


----------



## gh0st76 (30. Oktober 2010)

GW-Player schrieb:


> . Da ich eine sehr große Hand hab (Handball-Torwart ), komme ich immer wieder mit meinen Finger bei der G700 an das Gehäuse am Ende der Tasten.




Die G700 scheint wohl doch nicht so richtig zu passen.


----------



## GW-Player (30. Oktober 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Die G700 scheint wohl doch nicht so richtig zu passen.


Ich werd beide morgen nochmal etwas genauer testen, war beim ersten mal nur in der Mittagspause beim Saturn und da hat ich net soviel Zeit. Morgen ist verkaufsoffener Sonntag bei uns, da bin ich eh beim Saturn. Der neue Verstärker für die Hi-Fi-Anlage will ja gekauft werden.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (30. Oktober 2010)

G700 ist um einiges besser. Außerdem für Spieler besser geeignet. Ist jedoch meine Meinung


----------



## Revoller (8. November 2010)

Die Gamingmäuse von Logi scheinen nich mehr so gut zu sein wie zu MX500 zeiten. Ich habe 2 G5 (die erste und die Refresh) innerhalb von fast exact 2 Jahren aufgebraucht. Die 2. hat gerade ihren Geist aufgegeben nach etwas mehr als 2 Jahren (Kabelbruch am Eingang). 

Ich versuchs jetzt nochmal mit Logi und bestell mir die Performance Mouse MX, is dann Di. hier. Letzte Chance für Logi, gibt die nach 2 Jahren auch den Geist auf wandere ich zur Konkurrenz!


----------



## Nyuki (22. November 2010)

Ich hatte schon. Mx500 fiep ,510,518 fiep ,G3 fiep ,G5 , 4x G500 FIEEEEEEEP drecksmaus ,etliche Razer, Razer MAMBA !Nun wollte ich gar nicht mehr meine Mamba hergeben.Aber die G700 ist der Königsegg für Zocker.Da kommt nichts ran im Moment.Beste Maus mit Abstand+kein fiepen !!!
P.S. Ich hatte so ca. 35 Modelle schon zum Testen ,die Razer Naga ist auch geil ,doch nur für mmorpg + Stategie ect.Nichts für Shooters+ !


----------

